# parking in aachen



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

does any body know a decent stellplatz or campsite in or near aachen for the markets cheers.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.aachen-camping.de/

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=85


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Be sure to visit the Cateral shuggy. It was the the centre of Charlemain's empire in 800 AD, essentially the capital of the first EU  . A very historic place.

Dick


----------



## bob8925 (Jul 25, 2010)

the leisure centre/swimming pool has a stellplatz

ten euros per night and one adult gets free swim
no other facilities tho

we used it in September for a night.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The one I mentioned is perfect for you, easy access to transport into town, huge and won't be full at the time you are going. 

Was there a problem with it, if so would love to know as we are going to be there on Thursday next week  

Mandy


----------

